# next stop - Jordi Savall



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Septem Verba Christi in Cruce (Joseph Haydn) - Concierto de Jordi Savall

*Septem Verba Christi in Cruce (The 7 Last Words of Christ on the Cross) - Joseph Haydn (1732-1809). [Original Version for Orchestra, Hob. XX. 1]. Artist: Le Concert des Nations - Directed by Jordi Savall. (http://www.alia-vox.com/) [Date and place of recording: 2 to October 4, 2006 at the Church of the Holy Cave of Cádiz (Spain)]. 1 -. L'Introduzione. Maestoso ed Adagio. 2 -. Sonata I. Largo - Pater dimitte illis, quia nesciunt, faciunt quid! 3 -. Sonata II. Grave e Cantabile - Hodie mecum eris in Paradiso! 4 -. Sonata III. Grave - Mulier ecce filius Tuus! 5 -. Sonata IV. Largo - Deus meus, utquid dereliquisti me? 6 -. Sonata V. Adagio - Website! 7 -. Sonata VI. Lento - Consumatum est! . 8 - Sonata VII. Largo - In Manus tuas Domine, Commendo Spiritum meum! 9 -. Il Terremoto. Presto with tutta la forza.*google translated from spanish

This music is magic! It contains so much. It is beautiful,emotional,dramatic,happy,sad,dramatic,pi ecefull and much more. The sound is eccelent. The picture is dark and mystic, with occationaly beautiful shots from the interior an exterior of the church building in Cádiz. It all gives a mystic and tence frame of the music and the Biblic message that I dont go into here. In uploaders info there is a description from Savall in spanish. That should be no problem since google translater constantly gets bether and bether.
Really reccomended!

youtube comments

*What a wonderful posting! A real treasure. Thank you.

Absolutely magical, knew the work performed by quartets, which is more intimate, but here the master Savall makes something beautiful. THANKS for the input images and reviews.- translated from spanish

Absolutely beautiful and majestic. I feel the same awe when listening to the amazing duet Andrey Nemzer & Charlene Canty singing CANTICUM FRATRIS SOLIS, Such humility and inspiration!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Jordi Savall Magnificat et Jubilate Deo à Versailles*

*While looks splendid recording of Bach's Mass in B, Jordi Savall wanted to propose for the Tercentenary of the Peace of Utrecht (1713), which came close a dozen years of war between France and half Europe, a program involving four counts of iconic works of European sacred music, in addition four compositions in Latin, for soloists, chorus and orchestra, four compositions glorifying God's greatness, the royal power and the power of peace .*google-translated from french. More in uploaders info.

Just as beautiful as the more famous mass in B. Fantastic performance, and a brilliant production.

youtube comments

*My God ...﻿

Magnifique! And I thought I knew by heart the Bach Magnificat, I completely rediscovered under the baton of Jordi Savall.

The best concert I ever heard... Heavenly, An aesthetic experience to the fullest. Rush used to be my favorite band, this trumps that. This literally brought tears to my eyes, it was all so magnificent, superb, benevolent, most of all thank God. Praise Jesus

There are no words to comment on the beauty of this performance! Jordi Savall is a big and with him all those who work with him. And great too, quilbeuf julien, for giving us this unforgettable video! Thank you.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Jordi Savall - Üsküdara*

*From the concert at Léonie Sonnings music price 2012, given to Jordi Savall. At the Trinitatis church in Copenhagen

First they play the song in four different versions, then a recorded version of Montserrat Figueras, before the big finish. The emsemble includes::

Jordi Savall, lira da gamba, fidel, rebab and musical lead
Lior Elmaleh, song, 
Nedyalko Nedyalkov, kaval, 
Haig Sarikouyoumdjian, duduk, 
Driss el Maloumi, oud, 
Hakan Gungor, qanun, 
Dimitri Psonis, santur, moresca, 
Pedro Estevan, percussion,*

Fantastic oriental rythms, song and instruments. Great!

youtube comments

*The face of Savall when he remembers his recently deceased wife sing as the record plays says it all...﻿

Stunning! A beautiful surprise, barely remembered from childhood, found almost by accident. Many thanks.﻿

Well .. It seems our "Üsküdar'a gider iken" has done its magical touch again!!
Very VerY NiCe Choice to Come Together around Musiiiiiiiiiiic﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Jordi Savall - Lachrimae Caravaggio*

Fantastic medieval music! No info Seems like *Dominique Fernandez* is the name of composer. No.. He is avalls co-worker obviously.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Marais: Alcione - Suite des airs à joüer & La folia | Jordi Savall*

*00:41 • Marais: Alcione - Suite des airs à joüer
32:31 • Corelli: Concerto grosso "La Folia", opus 5, no. 12
__

Le Concert des Nations
Conducted by Jordi Savall*

This must be early baroque with heavy renaissanse influences, or late renaissance with baroque influences. It is heavenly music, even if I can imagine the stiff costume at the royal court.


----------

